# Programm in Autostart startet bevor DB gestartet ist



## ak (30. Sep 2004)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe ein Java-Programm, welches sich beim Start mit einer Firebird-Datenbank verbindet (über jdbc-Treiber) und Daten einliest. Mein Problem ist nun, dass dieses Programm, welches im autostart von Windows aufgerufen wird beim Start von Windows eher startet als die Datenbank auf localhost startklar ist. 
Wie kann ich es bewerkstelligen, dass das Programm erst dann startet, wenn die DB "empfangsbereit" ist?


----------



## Guest (30. Sep 2004)

Wie wär's mit einem TimerTask, der alle 10 Sekunden 
einen Verbindungsversuch startet? Wenn es nach einer Minute 
nicht hinhaut, dann Fehler melden und raus.


----------



## ak (30. Sep 2004)

Habe jetzt am Anfang der Anwendung angeordnet, dass diese 3 Minuten warten soll "Thread.sleep(180000)";. 
Das sollte reichen.


----------

